# Alias Finale



## edrock200 (Feb 7, 2002)

Was I the only one that thought that ending was weak? And what the heck was the orb for?



Spoiler



imortality?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

So what _was_ the Rambaldi device?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Chock full of :-|
I swear super anti climactic ending.
Nice thank you at the end though.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

That was a weak ending. Not that I'm surprised, just disappointed. The flashbacks were cool, but all they did was make me remember how good the series USED to be, back in season 1, when they had nice character moments.

And when all was said and done - we ended up discovering that, apparently, the secret to Rambaldi was the Happy Fun Ball. *sigh*


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

very mixed feelings on tonights episode.. . but it was very rushed.. they should've made it a 4 hour event. i was hoping for sark to do an about face and help out. i dunno, i think this sets up for an alias movie?? 

the sphere contained blood of rimbaldi, i think. sloane fell on the blood and it was absorbed in his body, allowing him to live again. it was pretty clear from season 1 that eternal life was what rimbaldi was all about. in season 1 when syd had to get the clock, that old person she met was prolly from rimbaldi's time, as was the man who syd met in the prison last week. 

i thought it was very bitter sweet, syd lost both her parents ..


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

The Happy Fun Ball? Really? Oh, geez.


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

they could've used a better prop for the orb, but the orb contained the blood. the ending of the show suffered from its rushed production and story telling. this entire storyline could've easily been extended over an extra 4-6 episodes, marking a much dramatic finale.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Whose blood? The blood of the Saints?


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

cyke93 said:


> i thought it was very bitter sweet, syd lost both her parents ..


So what was the final death toll and how did they die? (West Coast question)
Mom&Dad - dead, but how?
Sark?
Peyton?
Sloane?
Vaughan?
Dixon?
Marshall?
Rachel?
They didn't bring Lauren back or anything, did they?


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

rimbaldi, either blood or water.. whatever.. but the red sphere thing was dripping some sort of liquid inside the sphere. 

im also surprised we didnt at least get a flash back with danny there or will, that would've been nice. but ewither way, it was good to see francie there, albeit if only for such a short scene. her death, i think was the one that made the most impact for me on the show because that one truly came out of nowhere and it was so sad. 

i really could see a spin off, my cast would be dixon rachel and sark, with sark atoning for his sins and rachel as his love interest., maybe marshall for guest spots.


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

alpacaboy said:


> So what was the final death toll and how did they die? (West Coast question)
> Mom&Dad - dead, but how?
> Sark?
> Peyton?
> ...





Spoiler



after achieving sloane's end game, syd shows up. but vaughn and jack are also caught. sloane shoots jack, syd shoots sloane. syd and vaughn run off to stop irina. in the meantime, sloane lies in a pool of rimbaldi blood and is brought back to life. jack injured, comes in, blowing the cave up, killing himself and forcing sloane to spend eternity trapped under rocks.

syd fights her mom and her mom dies from a fall from a glass roof. peyton was caught, and her status is unkown. vaughn dixon marshall and rachel are all alive.

lauren is not mentioned at all. tom though sacrfices himself when apo gets bombed.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Decent ending to the series. Nice to see how the dealt with the major characters and where everyone ends up at.

If they hadn't gone off on the Vaughn is dead and Syd is pregnant detour, the show might have gone on a while longer, but then again, at just over 100 episodes, it had a decent run (minus that silly Zombie creating ball floating over Russia of course).


----------



## MusicMama (Mar 6, 2005)

It was all just a bit over the edge for me - way too many book and movie "homages".



Spoiler



-- Evil Mama on the glass grasping for the orb reminded me of Indiana Jones & Last Crusade where the dumb blonde tries for the cup and falls.
-- That whole scene with Vaughn asking Dixon if he'd had a difficult time finding them and Dixon agreeing kinda reminded me of the end of Pelican Brief (the book more than the movie).
-- Jack blowing himself up to trap Sloane kinda sorta reminded me of Bruce Willis blowing himself up to save the world in Armageddon. Of course, for a little while I was thinking Sloane and Jack were each "seeing dead people" (more Bruce Willis) until Jack showed the bomb. Gee - nice homemade device for a man who was dying from a couple of chest wounds.
-- Dixon asking Syd to go chase more bad guys after she'd ostensibly retired had to be a nod to Spy Kids, especially when Isabelle put the puzzle together herself.



And I agree with Loadstar about the flashbacks making me remember better times. Oh well, thanks for 5 great years.


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

i think the resolution to sloane's character was very fitting.

i think syd and vaughn's stories are over and rightfully so but i think theres still more to tell with rachel and sark. i really like how they work on screen and ive always liked sark as a character.

i will say that it was technically weak, but to be fair to them, they tried to cram as much into it as possible and given their limited time frame, i thought they did an ok job. when sloane told syd that she couldn't save everyone and the bomb was implanted, i was going out of my mind. 

why does all my shows have to end in death? everywhere i look someone is always dying, but give that this was the series finale i could understand (you hear that OC !!!!!)


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Irina on the glass reminded me of Jurassic Park 2 when Julianne Moore is trapped on top of the glass in the RV hanging over the cliff.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Wow, even by Alias' recent standards, that made _no_ sense.

It hasn't been fun watching the decline of the show, so it is kind of a relief that it's finally over. The last few episodes were pretty fun, all in all, so long as you didn't think about about how the show used to be. On that basis, I'm OK with the conclusion.

I still have the Alias pilot saved on my TiVo from five years ago. I've watched it a few times over the years. Might make for a fitting epitaph to watch it again now.

And to everyone who's still spelling it wrong after five years, it's R*A*mbaldi.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

cyke93 said:


> it was pretty clear from season 1 that eternal life was what rimbaldi was all about.


YOU BELIEVED THE RUMORS! YOU ARE NOT WORTHY! <Sloane beats you to death>

Yeah, they jerked us around with that one. I gotta say I was disappointed, too. For me, the biggest letdown was Irina (always my favorite). I wanted her to turn out to be the good guy in the end. "Truth takes time." ...but if this is the truth we were waiting for, it sucks.

Anyway, it was good to see Jack finally pay for his sins.

Also... and maybe I'm way off base with this, but... where's JJ Abrams? He pratically handcrafted the early episodes, and then it's like he got bored with it -- he left it in lesser hands, and moved on to the next show. Now the next show (Lost) looks like it may be heading the same way... It's hard for me to resist the impression that this guy is a dilettante -- talented, but he doesn't finish what he starts. I thought he'd at least come back to write the finale, but no.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

Ok, Somewhat decent ending in that it wrapped up a lot of loose ends. Even the Rambaldi "device" of some sort of immortality juice makes some sense. I can see the orb thingy as a 3d key to activate the juice flow. But it doesn't seem to have been necessary for storage - Sloane sure didn't use it and he came back after sitting in the pool of juice. And it strikes me as odd that Rambaldi would discover/invent/create the immortality juice and yet not be around personally to direct who would find it (so far as we know).


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

I agree with the others here, an overall meh finale.

I think they should have brought J.J. Abrams back for the finale, his absence is noticeable.

I missed the common Alias touches -- no landmarks-in-the-background in the exotic locales (of course, I wouldn't expect one in Mongolia and the other places they went), no costumes for Syd, and very little ass kicking (except for beating up mommy at the end).

EDIT: Saw the first few minutes (I missed them initially), it had most of the above touches I missed. Nice touch, having Sydney go to Sydney (and OF COURSE the opera house in the background). It's like they blew their complete budget wad on that opening scene!

I'm glad they thanked the viewers at the end. THEY SHOULD THANK US FOR ALL THE WEIRD STUFF WE WENT THROUGH!


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

ok here is what I think.

Did you notice that when the orb was ifrst brought out it was blueish in color? Then after Sloane put it in the cradle the red sphere appeared dripping into the orb.

Now my question is, was the orb responsible for the immortality or was it the potion Sloane had in the italian mountains? We were never shown what happened after sloane said "this is not for you to see" and shot a hole in the ice. So I think the orb is not the source for immortality. I didn't think this was made clear.

Why didnt Jack just throw the explosives down into the cave. He probably could have made it. It was a nice touch having sloane trapped down there.

Sark really is loyal to no-one. The Marshall/wife thing was kinda off the wall. I didnt shed a tear over charlie sheens death. Dixon has to do something about that hair.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Thank god that mess is over.

"All your questions will be answered" my ass.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

I hope that ABC replays this episode. Playing it opposite 24 was likely a ratings inhibitor. Perhaps Saturday night in place of inane sitcoms? As out there as this show was over the last five years, it was enjoyable throughout.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

It was nice bringing back so many old characters and Marshall's wife was a great touch, although I don't remember her being quite that techy.

The immortality juice (I like that phrase) was fairly expected. In fact, I expected Spy Mommy having custody of the orb would have survived that fall. I almost expected Nadia to be fully brought back to life by the Rambaldi process and seeing Merrin Dungey in the opening credits got me to thinking that she would be resurrected that way as well.

I was sad to see Thomas sacrifice himself once they realized that his sub-storyline didn't really integrate with the Rambaldi plot.

I had a weird problem with the HD TiVo last night. It rebooted quite unexpectedly about an hour into Alias and a few minutes after Medium started recording. Luckily, I still had a season pass recording on the old series 1 so we had to watch about 15 minutes of it on a 13 inch screen in the office.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Sirius Black said:


> I hope that ABC replays this episode. Playing it opposite 24 was likely a ratings inhibitor. Perhaps Saturday night in place of inane sitcoms? As out there as this show was over the last five years, it was enjoyable throughout.


Ratings for a cancelled show don't matter.

If you want to see it again, it will likely soon be available streaming from ABC.com and for download from the iTunes Media Store.


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

So what was the point of launching the missiles? Jack mentioned Sloane would make billions off of reconstruction...but how?? And what benefit was it to Irina?


----------



## Zaui (Jul 12, 2005)

The snow scene set looks very fake.


----------



## purple6816 (May 27, 2003)

I called that SD6 number 1800-654-2192 of the man that met Sidney at the college I am thinking of joining. Waiting for them to call me back


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I was getting the LA feed, and from the very start, there was something really WRONG with the picture. There were horizontal bands of various colors that would flash and then disappear, and the stuttering was very bad, and frequent. (24 had none of this) After about forty minutes of colored stripes and stuttering, the picture completely broke up, pixelated and then disappeared, reappearing after maybe ten seconds, but it was obvious that minutes of program were absent. Then it was fine for a while, but it happened again. After five or six of these missing minutes blocks, Syd and Sloan are in the cave, and Syd picks up the now red ball, someone brings in Vaughan and Syd's father--and the Tivo gets something from the feed that is impossible for it to just ignore, and it reboots! The next thing it records is Syd and Vaughan on the roof in LA.

The big conclusion is missing, and from reading here, not much actually happened, but I would have liked to have seen it! I suppose it will be repeated sometime, but my wife and I are both really annoyed!

Is this going to happen to the Lost season finale? I have two Tivos, so I decided to set one to record the HD feed, and the other the SD feed just in case.

Am I alone in this, or were others watching the LA feed similarly effected?


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Church AV Guy said:


> I was getting the LA feed, and from the very start, there was something really WRONG with the picture. There were horizontal bands of various colors that would flash and then disappear, and the stuttering was very bad, and frequent. (24 had none of this) After about forty minutes of colored stripes and stuttering, the picture completely broke up, pixelated and then disappeared, reappearing after maybe ten seconds, but it was obvious that minutes of program were absent. Then it was fine for a while, but it happened again. After five or six of these missing minutes blocks, Syd and Sloan are in the cave, and Syd picks up the now red ball, someone brings in Vaughan and Syd's father--and the Tivo gets something from the feed that is impossible for it to just ignore, and it reboots! The next thing it records is Syd and Vaughan on the roof in LA.


That's exactly when my HD TiVo rebooted, but I was getting the HD feed from over the air in Dallas. The satellite SD feed seemed ok.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Did anyone think that when the rescue chopper arrived to pick up Jack and he wasn't there that they might dig up the cave and find Sloane alive? And could there have been enough liquid left over that Jack could be alive? Nah, too many body parts to put together.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I am willing to stretch my disbelief to accept that there is a magical elixir that heals and gives immortality. But it can't protect from an explosion. I'm glad Alias is over. It was long in the tooth.


----------



## pudding7 (May 13, 2002)

What was the point of the missles? Why would Irina want to blow up Washington and London?

Is Rachel a mechanic? What was wrong with the car that she had to fiddle around under the hood, connecting hoses and stuff?


----------



## Zaui (Jul 12, 2005)

noone's talking about poor Tom. Felt sorry for him.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

WinBear said:


> That's exactly when my HD TiVo rebooted, but I was getting the HD feed from over the air in Dallas. The satellite SD feed seemed ok.


Since 24 recorded fine, or almost (a couple of small audio skips) and Alias was a mess, I assumed it was the feed and not my HR10-250 that was at fault. this has never happened before to either of my Tivos, and since it was only on one channel, I guess I could blame whichever tuner was active for the Alias recording, or I could blame the feed itself. I suspect the feed over the Tivo.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> Did anyone think that when the rescue chopper arrived to pick up Jack and he wasn't there that they might dig up the cave and find Sloane alive? And could there have been enough liquid left over that Jack could be alive? Nah, too many body parts to put together.


I was just thinking of "Highlander 3."

(is that too obscure?)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

One thing I didn't understand is why they had to go to such extremes to get the photos of The Twelve when they already had their names and knew what they looked like (obviously, since they were able to pick each one out of a group if not crowd)...


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

They didn't know what they looked like, though. Remember, Syd tried to get pix only after she overheard their names, so she knew who they were.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

pudding7 said:


> What was the point of the missles? Why would Irina want to blow up Washington and London?
> 
> Is Rachel a mechanic? What was wrong with the car that she had to fiddle around under the hood, connecting hoses and stuff?


The missiles appear not to be Rambaldi generated (although his prophecies did apparently mention that they would be in use) and were a scheme to make money and accumulate power. With the twelve members of Prophet 5 gone and Sloane (originally) and Irina (ultimately) taking control of their assets (financial, construction, political) the opportunities created by destroying two major cities would be tremendous.

As to the car (I think it was in the previous episode?), it just hadn't been used in years and needed some TLC to get working.

Another point on the timeline - the med-evac copter was supposed to take a half hour. So Sydney would know long before she got to Hong Kong (or was it Shanghai?) how her father was doing. Yet his scene with Sloane seemed to take place contemporaneously with the Syd/Irina smackdown. If the scene was shown at that time for dramatic effect yet had taken place earlier, then Syd would still know what happened from the med-evac reports. And she would have used that tidbit of information do hurt or distract Irina. But then timelines in Alias have never made much sense.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> They didn't know what they looked like, though. Remember, Syd tried to get pix only after she overheard their names, so she knew who they were.


But they DID know what they looked like, because they knew who to take the pictures of.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But they DID know what they looked like, because they knew who to take the pictures of.


Yeah, after Syd heard the names and saw who the waiter was addressing.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Yeah, after Syd heard the names and saw who the waiter was addressing.


...and after they saw one coming out of a limo in a group of people, from a rooftop. Etc. etc. etc.

They obviously knew who some of them were BY SIGHT, otherwise they wouldn't have known who to take the pictures of. It made no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

There was absolutely nothing on tv last night, so I watched this (as show I never watched previously).

I just have one question. If Rimbaldi discovered the secret to immortality, where is he? Is he trapped in some sort of eternal prision the way Sloan now is? Or was he chopped up and scattered around the earth? Just curious.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...and after they saw one coming out of a limo in a group of people, from a rooftop. Etc. etc. etc.
> 
> They obviously knew who some of them were BY SIGHT, otherwise they wouldn't have known who to take the pictures of. It made no sense whatsoever.


TV and movies don't have the time to detail every bit of dialog and motivation. Thus, they use things like the way Sydney discovered the identities of her charges to represent similar ways for the other characters. If Vaughn has intel that a member of the 12 was arriving via limo at a certain location at 2pm, then when a limo pulls up at 2 and the drivers opens the door, the person stepping out is probably the target in question.


----------



## cybergal (Sep 6, 2003)

to become inmortal I think...


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

They never explained who Rimbaldi was, or how he knew so much before anyone else, or how he could do what he did for when he was alive. He went to every continent and hid his magic stuff everywhere from South America to Siberia. The stuff he made was impossible for when he lived, so they really have to explain it, don't they?

Was the scene at the very end suggesting that maybe it's not Syd but her daughter that will ultimately fulfill the prophesies?

I thought for a while now that ultimately when the last of the artifacts were assembled, that what would emerge was a time machine of some kind that would whisk Marshall off into the past where HE would become Rimbaldi. I guess I was wrong.

Was there any noble purpose for Thomas sacrificing himself? It was more of a suicide than anything else. And the touching last cell phone conversation with Rachel was just too, I don't know, but whatever it was, it was too much of it!

I was hoping the final, ultimate Rimbaldi message would be in big bold letters, *"NEVER MIND."*


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Church AV Guy said:


> Was there any noble purpose for Thomas sacrificing himself?


He bought the others additional time to escape, by staying and spraying longer than he was supposed to. He didn't have enough time to get away. Though as to why he didn't even try... he seemed like he was worn out somehow. Maybe from inhaling the stuff? Or maybe he just didn't want to run, get half way, and be only partly blown up, suffering horribly. Some people think that way (not me).



> _I thought for a while now that ultimately when the last of the artifacts were assembled, that what would emerge was a time machine of some kind that would whisk Marshall off into the past where HE would become Rimbaldi._


Heh. I like it... but Marshall is much too nice a guy to be Rambaldi.



> _I was hoping the final, ultimate Rimbaldi message would be in big bold letters, *"NEVER MIND."*_


"We apologize for the inconvenience."


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Another thing, I thought that Irena said that Rambaldi was still alive. Was I just dreaming that? It was when Sydney first confronted her Mother. I was watching it OTA so it did not record to the Tivo.

I didn't want to see Jack die but I can not think of a better way for Sloan to end up.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Zaui said:


> The snow scene set looks very fake.


Oh, I was commenting on that myself. I couldn't believe how ridiculous it looked. It was clearly wrinkled paper and plastic... I saw more realistic sets on the original Star Trek.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

When Jack was shot, one scene showed Sydney with very bloody hands ib his chest. The next scene trhey weren't quite as bloody. Then they were again. 
Oh well, it doesn't matter any more. 

And the Highlander 3 reference was quite good.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

JimSpence said:


> When Jack was shot, one scene showed Sydney with very bloody hands ib his chest. The next scene trhey weren't quite as bloody. Then they were again.
> Oh well, it doesn't matter any more.


When they're playing with fake blood, a lot of shows and movies make this mistake. "Serenity," for instance, had the same sort of mistake in one part. It's annoying, but it happens.


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

Irena grabbed the orb before she fell and probably landed on it. She must be alive? I guess we will find out in a few years when they make an Alias movie.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Well, I called the deaths of Jack, and Tom OR Rachel, a month ago. You just knew there would be that kind of drama; it's all the rage these days.

Sloane trapped forever was a particularly spooky touch though...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I want the last 5 years of my life back.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

So who ended up with the Orb? What does it do? Sigh.


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

rhuntington3 said:


> So who ended up with the Orb? What does it do? Sigh.


You apparently didn't watch the promos: "all of your questions will be answered". Do try to keep up.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Sloane will be back. Assuming he's truly immortal, and doesn't still need food or (depending on how tightly sealed the tomb is) air... He could wiggle his way out ever so slowly, and be out in a few years or decades. If that doesn't work, someone else will probably discover the tomb eventually, and free him -- say within a few centuries. Or if all else fails, he can wait for geological processes to shift the rocks. I figure he'll get out within a few million years, at most.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

GadgetFreak said:


> Irena grabbed the orb before she fell and probably landed on it. She must be alive? I guess we will find out in a few years when they make an Alias movie.


They already did it's called MI:III


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

Tracy RainH2o said:


> Another thing, I thought that Irena said that Rambaldi was still alive. Was I just dreaming that? It was when Sydney first confronted her Mother. I was watching it OTA so it did not record to the Tivo.
> 
> I didn't want to see Jack die but I can not think of a better way for Sloan to end up.


I thought I heard Irina say that as well. Then they cut to a shot of Sloan, almost as if they were implying it was him, but the rest of the scene didn't fit that theory.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

There was some guy who I thought was alive from Rambaldi's time a few years ago. I think he was in Mexico and some agent killed him and removed a fake heart from his chest. Am I remembering correctly? Or was I really strung out on downers that night?


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> There was some guy who I thought was alive from Rambaldi's time a few years ago. I think he was in Mexico and some agent killed him and removed a fake heart from his chest. Am I remembering correctly? Or was I really strung out on downers that night?


The clock maker?


----------



## f0gax (Aug 8, 2002)

I now fear that my devotion to Lost might be misplaced....


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jehma said:


> The clock maker?


The clock maker wasn't whom the person you were responding to was referring to. However, you're correct, the clock maker slipped a few times and referred to Rambaldi as a contemporary to himself, seemingly indicating that he was alive during Rambaldi's time. He was then shot through the head by Anna Espinosa, as I recall.


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

Just like The X-Files -- started with a bang, ended with a whimper.

I liked the final scene in the Alias finale, tho.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

f0gax said:


> I now fear that my devotion to Lost might be misplaced....


Is this because you are concerned it will end as this episode does?

I am downloading these 2 episodes off iTunes now so I can only go by the general mood of the posts. Still I want to see them and it just costs $4 ($1.99x2).


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Sirius Black said:


> Is this because you are concerned it will end as this episode does?
> 
> I am downloading these 2 episodes off iTunes now so I can only go by the general mood of the posts. Still I want to see them and it just costs $4 ($1.99x2).


You do know that you can go to ABC.com and watch them for free right?


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> The clock maker wasn't whom the person you were responding to was referring to. However, you're correct, the clock maker slipped a few times and referred to Rambaldi as a contemporary to himself, seemingly indicating that he was alive during Rambaldi's time. He was then shot through the head by Anna Espinosa, as I recall.


Clearly _not_ immortal then.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Um, cannot die from natural causes, but still can be killed. Immortality that is natural, not pure magic. Even if the stuff healed Sloan's injuries, he still needs air for chemical reactions to occur in his body, and since energy cannot come from nothing (the big bang?) he needs food. So he can still die from those sources.

If Sloan recovered from the bullets, then why didn't the watchmaker?

I'm asking to much, aren't I?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Unfortunately, now that the show is over, yes.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I didn't think we were supopsed to think the watchmaker was immortal.

I thought his referring to Rambaldi in the present tense was supposed to imply that Rambaldi was still alive and around.

Of course, now that we've seen everything they have to offer, it's pretty clear that *they* probably didn't even know what it was supposed to mean.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

If I ever meet J.J. Abrams, I'm going to kick him in the nuts.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

4 or 5 times?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Just once, any more would make me a thug.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Church AV Guy said:


> If Sloan recovered from the bullets, then why didn't the watchmaker?


Because he wasn't soaked in Rambaldi juice.


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

I've been chewing on the finale for a couple days now, not that it deserves that much attention. I absolutely think the first 2 seasons of Alias were some of the finest action/spy/drama shows ever produced. Then they had to "dumb down" the show so more people could follow the plot and it hurt the series. Eventually J.J. Abrams pulled a "Northern Exposure" and left the show to less skilled hands, and here we are now. 

I'm mostly disappointed with J.J. because I believe with his clout with ABC due to the success of Lost he could have gotten those final five episodes out. Instead he has been nowhere to be seen and abandoned his first child for his snazzier new baby. 

I still give him credit for the great work of the past, and I'm glad it was allowed some form of resolution. The final scene was sort of what I expected, cheesy, sentimental, timeless sunset beach future, with a hint of possible missions to come. 

Thanks for 2 (maybe 2-1/2) incredible years.


----------



## dsb411 (Sep 29, 2004)

With all those stupid flash backs couldnt there be one involving lingerie?


----------



## f0gax (Aug 8, 2002)

Sirius Black said:


> Is this because you are concerned it will end as this episode does?
> 
> I am downloading these 2 episodes off iTunes now so I can only go by the general mood of the posts. Still I want to see them and it just costs $4 ($1.99x2).


Because I fear JJ may depart from the day-to-day operation of Lost like he did with Alias. And when JJ left Alias to others, it got worse.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

f0gax said:


> Because I fear JJ may depart from the day-to-day operation of Lost like he did with Alias. And when JJ left Alias to others, it got worse.


One difference with Lost is that it wasn't Abrams' baby--Damon Lindelof is the one who first came up with it, although Abrams contributed a lot to the concept, and I believe Lindelof is the guy who's been running the show.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> He bought the others additional time to escape, by staying and spraying longer than he was supposed to. He didn't have enough time to get away. Though as to why he didn't even try... he seemed like he was worn out somehow. Maybe from inhaling the stuff? Or maybe he just didn't want to run, get half way, and be only partly blown up, suffering horribly...


My first thoughts were that Tom still felt guilty for his wife's death, and that's why he didn't care if *he* died.

I'm suprised no one has mentioned the obvious suspensions in time during this episode. They discover Marshall and Rachel are in Mexico, and within minutes, Sydney et al arrive to help save them. How did they get there so fast? There was at least one other similar instance that I can't recall right now.

I just watched this today, and I was mildly disappointed. I have the first season on DVD, and it was outstanding (I started watching the second season). It had its moments in seasons 2, 3 & 4, but this season was the worst. It was still a pleasureable escape, though. RIP


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> I'm suprised no one has mentioned the obvious suspensions in time during this episode. They discover Marshall and Rachel are in Mexico, and within minutes, Sydney et al arrive to help save them. How did they get there so fast? There was at least one other similar instance that I can't recall right now


They use the same transportation system as "24".


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JimSpence said:


> They use the same transportation system as "24".


And "Star Trek."


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> They use the same transportation system as "24".


...and that's what I LOVE about these shows!
My question was rhetorical, obviously!


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

f0gax said:


> Because I fear JJ may depart from the day-to-day operation of Lost like he did with Alias. And when JJ left Alias to others, it got worse.


JJ has not been involved with day to day operations on Lost since the first half of season 1.


----------



## Deekeryu (Sep 20, 2005)

What was the point of the ICBMs? Why were they targetting Washington and London?

So if the immortaility juice is in the orb, how much of it is needed to save someone? Is it possible to save Irina with it?

I also didn't understand that whole Tom thing? Why did he sacrifece himself? He asks Rachel if he would go out with him and then he just sits there?


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> One difference with Lost is that it wasn't Abrams' baby--Damon Lindelof is the one who first came up with it, although Abrams contributed a lot to the concept, and I believe Lindelof is the guy who's been running the show.


I believe Damon Lindelof and Carton Cuse are the co-showrunners of _Lost_ and have been since the Pilot. They have also co-written most of the crucial episodes.

JJ Abrams has said repeatedly in interviews that he has had little to no involvement in _Lost_ since the very early part of S1, but for some reason people keeping putting all the blame (or credit) on JJ for everything. He was far too busy with MI:3 to do anything else and has had little involvement with either _Lost_ or _Alias_ for some time.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Why did I watch this show for 5 seasons? I raised my BS flag on every episode, and it just kept getting worse!










Oh yeah, now I remember why!


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

loubob57 said:


> Why did I watch this show for 5 seasons? I raised my BS flag on every episode, and it just kept getting worse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Red or Black?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Always bet on black.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Really? I always preferred red.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Too bad she got fat.


----------



## mrcoaster (Jan 25, 2002)

While the show was never as good in it's final three seasons as it was in the first two, I still was mostly entertained by it. Definitely had to gloss over a few things in various episodes. The 2-hr finale felt a bit rushed. Obviously, they knew it was going to be over a while ago and had time to prepare, but the episode felt like it had enough going on that they would have normally played all that out over at least one or two more episodes...but squeezed it into the 2-hr finale.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

mrcoaster said:


> The 2-hr finale felt a bit rushed. Obviously, they knew it was going to be over a while ago and had time to prepare, but the episode felt like it had enough going on that they would have normally played all that out over at least one or two more episodes...but squeezed it into the 2-hr finale.


When ABC brought the show back from hiatus to finish out the season, they cut the order. I can't remember the number, but Alias had two to four episodes fewer to wrap things up than they thought they would have.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

They cut the order from 22 to 17 episodes.


----------



## mrcoaster (Jan 25, 2002)

I knew that the ep order was cut, but the finale itself felt like they were trying to cram things from the potential 5 or so missing episodes into the 2 hours. Considering how long in advance they knew about the cancellation...even allowing for the show to be shot months in advance, I figured the finale wouldn't necessarily seem like they just crammed 3-4 episodes into the final two hours.


----------



## purple6816 (May 27, 2003)

They killed off Jack.!!!!!

How are they going to have a "Dallas Reunion" special.?


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

purple6816 said:


> They killed off Jack.!!!!!
> 
> How are they going to have a "Dallas Reunion" special.?


I'm thinking that a lot of little pieces of Jack + pool full of Rambaldi Wonder Juice = plenty of Jack to go around...


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Just got around to watching this last night. It was OK. Not a satisfying ending, though 

Sloane's punishment was great; as was Irina vs. Syd. And Syd appearing in Sydney in the opener 

I also agree - my GOD, that snow set looked phoney!

I won't even bother to comment on the plot (the missles? huh?) or the Rambaldi stuff (another red ball? sheesh!) because it's all been said before.

Like Will & Grace, I'm glad it's over. It was time.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

After watching the finale, I had to go back and watch some episides from Season 1 just to remind myself that I was not in fact insane when I decided this show was good enough that it was worth watching to the bitter end. I'm glad it's over too.


----------



## jmrife (Jan 12, 2004)

Two of my favorite shows ended in the same month.

One, The West Wing, made me sorry it was over. At the end, it was as good as ever.

The other, Alias, made me sorry it had gone on too long.


----------



## Glued2TiVo (Jan 1, 2005)

Alias started really good. But after a while I started to notice the horrific computer generated graphics. Come on, they could do much better. Then the plots went from believable and enticing to phony, generic and dull. I don't know what happened. It's like they rushed the ending. It's really a shame too. The show really had potential. 

When I started watching Alias I thought I would be really sad when the Finale came, but now I'm just like "So what?" 

Eh... There's always MONK!


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Brutal.

Instead of "All your questions will be answered" it should have been "you'll have more questions than ever"



Church AV Guy said:


> I was hoping the final, ultimate Rimbaldi message would be in big bold letters, *"NEVER MIND."*


I thought for sure it would say "remember to drink your ovaltine"

What was the thank you at the end? Must have deleted too soon.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> I thought for sure it would say "remember to drink your ovaltine"


I think it was "buy a new F-150".


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

busyba said:


> I think it was "buy a new F-150".


No, they were pushing the hyrid Explorer a few episodes back.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

"Visit your Ford Dealer", then?


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

It said, "Thank you for 5 incredible years...of product placement and wigs"


----------



## Deekeryu (Sep 20, 2005)

So how much money do these CIA operatives make in the real world?


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

Deekeryu said:


> So how much money do these CIA operatives make in the real world?


Standard government salaries I imagine....

That data is publicly available if you wish to search for it.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

danplaysbass said:


> Standard government salaries I imagine....
> 
> That data is publicly available if you wish to search for it.


It is? So I can find Valerie Plame's salary?


----------



## Deekeryu (Sep 20, 2005)

I would have thought they would be paid more than standard for risking life and limb in the spy game.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

cmontyburns said:


> I still have the Alias pilot saved on my TiVo from five years ago. I've watched it a few times over the years. Might make for a fitting epitaph to watch it again now.


I found myself watching the pilot again this evening. Every time I watch it, I'm knocked out by how good it is. Holy moly. Jen Garner is sensational.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Is this streaming somewhere? I remember watching it and liking it (at least initially) but I don't remember too much about it.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> Is this streaming somewhere? I remember watching it and liking it (at least initially) but I don't remember too much about it.


I don't think so; seems to be purchase only at the moment. I saved the pilot to my computer years ago and that's the copy I watched.

I know it has been available to stream in the past. I remember because I re-watched the pilot that way at the time, and I was annoyed they didn't have the streaming rights to some of the songs used in the original aired pilot. They substituted in other music that was much less effective.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

cmontyburns said:


> I found myself watching the pilot again this evening. Every time I watch it, I'm knocked out by how good it is. Holy moly. Jen Garner is sensational.


Yes, the _pilot_ was great. Unfortunately, this thread is about the finale.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I "acquired" the series a few years ago and tried to binge it during a summer. I'd say it's not a good show binge on. I think I gave it up around the end of season 2, planned on finishing it but lost the HDD it was on. It was fun, but the format didn't sit right watching them back to back.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUd-SgWgUhe/

It's the twenty-year (!) anniversary of the premiere of Alias.

Garner's post, linked above, prompted me to go back and watch that premiere for the first time in a while. What a spectacular launch to a series, and introduction of Jenn Garner. One of the great pilots in modern TV history. Jennifer Garner forever.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

cmontyburns said:


> What a spectacular launch to a series, and introduction of Jenn Garner.


Wasn't she already pretty well known from a recurring role on some other show&#8230; Felicity, I think?


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Wasn't she already pretty well known from a recurring role on some other show&#8230; Felicity, I think?


She was on Felicity, but she hadn't had a lead role before Alias. I probably shouldn't have used the word "introduction". I just meant us getting to see everything that she was capable of for the first time.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

cmontyburns said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CUd-SgWgUhe/
> 
> It's the twenty-year (!) anniversary of the premiere of Alias.
> ...


Could not agree more. Still to this day one of our all time favorite shows, and absolutely one of the best pilot episodes of all time. It definitely ran off the rails a little bit towards the end, but those first couple of seasons were so, so good......


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cmontyburns said:


> She was on Felicity, but she hadn't had a lead role before Alias. I probably shouldn't have used the word "introduction". I just meant us getting to see everything that she was capable of for the first time.


Red or black?


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

cmontyburns said:


> She was on Felicity, but she hadn't had a lead role before Alias. I probably shouldn't have used the word "introduction". I just meant us getting to see everything that she was capable of for the first time.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Red or black?


Dude.
Sweet.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I watched Alias after the series was over on DVD and then streaming and really enjoyed it. I'm surprised that I didn't watch it when it was first on because it is the type of show I often enjoy. And it launched stardom for to major actors, Garner and Bradley Cooper.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Also, the series was scored by Michael Giacchino, who has gone on to become one of the top film composers working today. Can't say JJ Abrams doesn't have an eye (and ear) for talent.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I'll always remember Alias as the very first show on which I saw the "camera angle looking out the car's side window just before a truck T-bones you" shot. I gasped.


----------

